# Derosa Owner New to Forum



## paisan (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everybody, 
My name is Chris and I'm new to the forum but not to cycling. I was doing some research and stumbled across this site. I didn't see any forums strictly for introductions so I figured coming to the one for Derosa owners would be a good start, especially since I am looking for some advice. 

My current ride is a 2000 Derosa Merak with an Ultegra/7500 Dura ace groupset, Rolf vector pro wheelset, Time fork, Easton stem(replaced after the Dead magic stripped out), Deda bars, thompson seatpost, and Lola seat. All told it weighs in at 19 lbs for a 59cm frame. Because the parts available today are much lighter than the selection available 9 years ago I am in the process of upgrading my bike hoping to shed some of the fat. I'm not a small guy (6'2"/230 pounds) so I really need to find a good balance between weight and durability. Here's what I have purchased so far:
Look HSC4 Fork& Cane Creek Is-8i headset 
Zipp 145 stem and Zipp Contour Bar
American Classic Alpha seatpost

Here's a list of upgrades I am considering:
-FSA K force Light Mega EXO Compact crankset and BB, 
-And am also currently trying to decide between a set of reynolds DV3KT, Easton EC90 Aero, or Cane Creek AROS 50 tubular wheelsets. 

Here's where I hope you guys can help: 
My LBS ordered me the IS-8i based on the italian frame=campy std (45/45 degree) headset assumption. This was done for multiple reasons; 1- the current installed headset is a no name with no markings indicating bearing angles, 2- noone from Derosa ever returned emails, and 3-Trialtir(US importer) was no help on the phone. I would really like to verify that I have the correct headset before installation.

I would love to hear any suggestions on the headset or any of the other parts I selected you guys have.
Thanks,
Chris 
https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos5146/2/88/28/1/94/1/194012888210_0_ALB.jpg


----------

